# Podcasts



## jlchm (28 Avril 2014)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Je suis en train d'installer des apps sur mon nouvel iPad Air et je me demande si je dois y mettre "Podcasts" dont les avis des utilisateurs sont assez contrastés.

Qu'en pense la communauté?

J'ai repéré "Instacast 4" Podcast Client payant qui a l'air pas mal...

Merci d'avance pour vos avis


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (30 Avril 2014)

J'utilise Podcast même si c'est loin d'être une application parfaite. 
Je vérifie avant de quitter la maison que les podcasts que je veux écouter soient bien sur l'iPhone ou l'iPad. 
J'avais essayé une autre application, mais je préfère autant que possible rester avec des applications natives, même si elles ne sont pas terribles (à l'instar de Podcast)
Mais parce que je trouve que les applications calendar et reminder ne sont pas géniales, j'utilise Calendar 5 qui fait les deux ensemble.


----------



## jlchm (3 Mai 2014)

Bonjour Bruno de Malaisie,

J'ai également en vue "Instacasts 4 / payant (3.59) mais je ne vois aucun avis à son sujet.

Je vais donc attendre d'en savoir un peu plus.

Merci pour ton aide


----------



## LukeSkywalker (3 Mai 2014)

Je te conseillerais Downcast, une très bonne appli que j'ai beaucoup utilisé.


Envoyé de mon iPad à l'aide de Forums iGeneration


----------

